# Favorite spoons.



## Pdksays

So since there isn't a kitchenspoonforum I thought this would be the appropriate place for this thread. What are your favorite work spoons and why? These are mine, there all awesome and infinitely useful, I've had the top one for 6 years and I get really nuts if it goes missing. God help the cook who steals my spoon.


----------



## tripleq

Interesting topic. Unfortunately I can't see the pic.


----------



## Pdksays




----------



## juhha

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9591811135/

Click on the link.


----------



## EdipisReks

Grey Kunz.


----------



## Crothcipt

A similar thread has been talked about. Just post this here for some catch up.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...rite-basting-tasting-spoons!?highlight=spoons

This one also leads to other places that have been talked about.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Aghhh....My favorite subject!

Love the kunz spoon and by far the best spoon I have is the spring tempered Stainless Damascus one Hoss made me.










Loved it so much I got a few more when he made a batch of them, these are his bubble wrap pattern 





But I must admit the first Damacus spoon ever made that Ariel made for me gets just as much use if not more, I practically sleep with it.
















Two new ones I got from maxim are very nice to, just wish they were a little longer.



















A shot of some of my non damascus every day users.






This spoon from JB prince I love and use all the time, have 4-5 on the line and I had Dell make me two Damascus ones like it that I never seem to remember to take pictures of.






These three large (9 1/2" long) antique Victorian era ones I too. They were made in NY from "coin silver" before Sterling became the standard. Coin silver is only 85% pure silver so they are not as reactive as sterling, they are harder and heavier weighing in at 3 oz ea. They were made by Lysander P. Coe and Henderson I. Sawyer of New York, New York. Around 1840.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Badass niloc. Thanks for sharing


----------



## lanel

also a fan of the Kunz spoons here, only the large size, but both straight and perf


----------



## Gravy Power

Fellow spoon addict as well. Currently using Kunz spoons. Niloc, do you know any of the non-damascus brands that are pictured on the black leather? TIA.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Gravy Power said:


> Fellow spoon addict as well. Currently using Kunz spoons. Niloc, do you know any of the non-damascus brands that are pictured on the black leather? TIA.



Many from prince bust most "Acquired" from other restaurants and various antique shops and ebay. There is a store that someone posted here that looked like they had a plethora of cool vintage spoons but they never have any up on their website


----------



## Gravy Power

Chef Niloc said:


> Many from prince bust most "Acquired" from other restaurants and various antique shops and ebay. There is a store that someone posted here that looked like they had a plethora of cool vintage spoons but they never have any up on their website



Ha. Yeah a coworker of mine staged at WD50 and accidently came back with one of their spoons. Pretty sweet. 


(Hope Wiley doesn't read this)


----------



## Matus

I do not have any fancy hand forged spoon (yet), but my favourite spoon was made by my father more than 15 years ago - I mostly use it to eat Halusky which I proudly cook myself :happymug:

Here it is accompanied by a traditional finish pukko and 2 traditional slovakian hand-made wooden cups (we use them for buttermilk)





And a bit larger photo:





BTW, these are also 2 of the very few studio photos I have ever taken with my 4x5 (focusing was about 20min each)


----------



## franzb69

beautiful work matus, is that all done by your father?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I gotta say I love the Kunz spoons as well. Both sizes. I've been trying for a while to get a damascus one. They are gorgeous.


----------



## sachem allison

Guess I should post mine


----------



## Matus

franzb69 said:


> beautiful work matus, is that all done by your father?



Thank you franz. No, my father did just the spoon. But I do love the cups - these are made of a pine wood that grows on the stem of cut pine tree (this takes usually around 10 - 15 years) in the spring (when the tree has lot of 'power' in the roots) and only few pine-stems would produce this so called 'wart wood' (I am not sure that is the correct word) that is suitable for a cup (or bowl if the tree was larger). As this wood grows very slowly (and only on the circumference of the stem - the middle slowly rotens) it is very dense what makes it not only very beautiful, but also strong and suitable for this kind of product. The handles are made of damson wood and are traditional for shepherds (that often made these kind of cups in the past).


----------



## Chef Niloc

sachem allison said:


> Guess I should post mine



Thanks Son, every time I see it I remember I have to get him to make me one. Love the steampunk look


----------



## Brad Gibson

That is such an interesting spoon son. Do you use it daily?


----------



## Geo87

+1 for kunz spoons. 

I may be the only person crazy enough to pay for the postage to Australia. 
I'm really not comfortable admitting how much it cost! 
To my horror when they arrived my mother in law thought they were lovely salad servers. She does not understand  
After using them to sauce 120 pax plated banquets... There is no going back. 
I am a saucing machine with these spoons. 

Also got one for each of my co-workers engraved with "not just a spoon" 
It's an inside joke... And a very long story.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Second to looking for odc knives at the local flea markets, I've been finding some cool vintage spoons. Finding a pair, to use for quinelles, is especially fun.


----------



## CoqaVin

NO ChoP! said:


> Second to looking for odc knives at the local flea markets, I've been finding some cool vintage spoons. Finding a pair, to use for quinelles, is especially fun.



I need to add some plating spoons to my kit...I want to find an old beater at a flea market but don't really know where to look...people say thrift shops but what kind of thrift shops im wondering?


----------



## btbyrd

Anyone tried the Gestura spoon yet?


----------



## tcmx3

btbyrd said:


> Anyone tried the Gestura spoon yet?



I bought one from coutelier. Way too big for me personally but I dont work in a pro kitchen. For reference my favorite size is a dessert spoon

My absolute favorite ones I own are Community Coronation dessert spoons, less than seven dollars a pop from like whitewater antiques:





I have maybe 20 vintage silver plated dessert spoons from Community but this series is my favorite overall.


----------



## parbaked

btbyrd said:


> Anyone tried the Gestura spoon yet?


I got one.
The bowl is useful but the handle is too skinny for my liking. I prefer the Kunz and my other random cheapies.
Pictured between large and small Kunz...


----------



## Alwayzbakin

tcmx3 said:


> I bought one from coutelier. Way too big for me personally but I dont work in a pro kitchen. For reference my favorite size is a dessert spoon
> 
> My absolute favorite ones I own are Community Coronation dessert spoons, less than seven dollars a pop from like whitewater antiques:
> View attachment 121677
> 
> 
> I have maybe 20 vintage silver plated dessert spoons from Community but this series is my favorite overall.


I grew up with these. Took one from my mom a decade ago and it disappeared. Every one she had left has been destroyed in one way or another! So nice


----------



## btbyrd

parbaked said:


> I got one.
> The bowl is useful but the handle is too skinny for my liking. I prefer the Kunz and my other random cheapies.
> Pictured between large and small Kunz...



Thanks for the image, that's really helpful. The handle does seem a bit skinny for my ergonomic preferences. The shape of the bowl is what intrigued me... seems quite quinelle friendly. But that rim around the outside is sort of confusing. It has a lot of personality, and I'm sure I'd get one if the price point were a bit lower. But seeing as how it's quite a bit pricier than the Kunz and Ruhlman offerings, I'll probably stick with them.


----------



## Chef Doom

I'm all about wood. Wood spoons from Japan are awesome. Note something you may want to use in a pro setting but hey......


----------



## btbyrd

So I caved and got the Gestura spoon. Parbaked was right on the money -- the bowl is useful, but the handle is too skinny for my liking (and I have small hands). The length is nice, as is the tumbled finish. Pricey. Definitely a "cook's spoon" as opposed to something ordinary. Overall I like but don't love it. Ruhlmans are still my favorite.


----------



## tcmx3

btbyrd said:


> So I caved and got the Gestura spoon. Parbaked was right on the money -- the bowl is useful, but the handle is too skinny for my liking (and I have small hands). The length is nice, as is the tumbled finish. Pricey. Definitely a "cook's spoon" as opposed to something ordinary. Overall I like but don't love it. Ruhlmans are still my favorite.



have you had a chance to try the community ones? super super good for quenelling if that's your jam.

to be fair though for most stuff I just use the Kunz spoons.


----------



## btbyrd

I've had my eye on a Lady Hamilton for a while, but I seldom quenelle as a home cook. Any my wife has warned me that "we have enough spoons." She hasn't said anything about knives though, so... I guess I should count myself lucky.


----------



## ampersandcetera

I sometimes get made fun of by FoH for having favorite house spoons for my station, but the right tool for the job is the right tool for the job. The restaurant I work in has all vintage/second hand cutlery and I've developed a pretty serious affinity to a couple of the spoons they have there. Every morning before service I grab them from dish stash them in a 9-pan on my station. I can't believe I've spent $1000+ on knives but still only have one nice spoon in my roll.


----------



## TXedge

Gold Kunz is back.





__





Special Edition Gold Gray Kunz Spoon | jbprince.com


This special limited edition Kunz spoon is made from heavy-duty 18/10 stainless steel with a permanently electroplated Gold PVD finish (recommended hand-wash only). It is 9" long and holds 2.5 tablespoons (about 40 ml) the ideal amount for saucing the main course.




www.jbprince.com


----------



## benito

ruhlman spoons are p cool.

I like their balance in hand.

kunz are a little happier with quenelles tho.


----------



## btbyrd

The small Ruhlmans are my go-to tasting/whatever spoons. The large only get used for serving things. The medium spoons, which are roughly the size of the large Kunz spoon, don't seem to get a lot of use in my kitchen for some reason. I don't know why.

I like the big Kunz spoon a lot, but I only have one and that's all I seem to ever need. I also have a slotted version. The small one is basically just a normal spoon. I guess it's a nice spoon, but it's not got the power and potential of the big boy. The slotted version is nice to have. The CKTG Richmond spoons are supposed to be nearly identical and are much cheaper. The damascus Richmond spoon looks kind of cool but it weighs a million grams. A super thicc boi. Better for bludgeoning than for cooking. Also, the logo is silk screened on and it looks bad.

I picked up a couple more Gesturas recently when they were selling factory seconds. They're quite expensive, especially if you have to pay for shipping on top. But I've come to really like them. The main thing I like is the length, which can easily reach the bottom of a quart container. The slotted one is nice, but there's not a way to differentiate it from non-slotted ones if they're sitting in a bain or jar or whatever. The perforated Kunz spoons have a hole punched into the end of the handle so you can tell what's what.

Picked up some Lady Hamiltons too because I can't help myself. As I said, I seldom quenelle but these are fantastic spoons for that task. But frankly, they're my ice cream eating spoons. My wife likes them for that purpose too. The Lady Hamilton pattern has a ton of different sizes and purposes of spoons. Iced tea spoons. Gumbo spoons. Soup spoons. Tea spoons. Tablespoons. Baby spoons. Infant spoons. I'm going to pick up an iced tea spoon for myself and some baby/infant ones for my baby/infant.

I like spoons.


----------



## Loam

Gestura makes my favourite spoons, but I'm having really hard time to find some quenelles spoons in EU.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Gir discount code for free shipping on an order of $10 or more. Expires in 30 day. 
SHIP357DNTVK
If used, please post as it’s one time only.

Spoonula & mini spoon are game changers!


----------



## cotedupy

Here's a fun one I've had for a while...


----------



## Legion74

cotedupy said:


> Here's a fun one I've had for a while...
> 
> View attachment 187223


Is that a marrow spoon?


----------



## cotedupy

Legion74 said:


> Is that a marrow spoon?




Gold star for our man in Vic, good niche spoon knowledge! (Not that I'm necessarily surprised).


----------



## rocketman

I use a big spoon for dealing with mangoes... The handles are small for me, so I put a plain wooden handle on one, and for good measure , sharpened the back side on all edges... Not to Murray Carter sharp, put pretty good... Boy, that spoon is just magic on a mango. Works pretty nicely on avocados too.
Requires a little delicacy with technique, but really good in eliminating skins quickly.


----------



## MarcelNL

noooooo, spoons, we've recently had dozens of different spoons pass through the house...none are keepers......aaarghh, I anticipate dozend more will follow


----------



## Jovidah

MarcelNL said:


> noooooo, spoons, we've recently had dozens of different spoons pass through the house...none are keepers......aaarghh, I anticipate dozend more will follow


Look at thrift stores for grandma style big spoons, those are great.


----------



## MarcelNL

Jovidah said:


> Look at thrift stores for grandma style big spoons, those are great.


I love those, but there are little people in the house too ;-)


----------

